# Professor X



## profsrx (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello
I am new to the site, so happy new year to everyone.
Still learning how to get around on the site.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 5, 2009)

"Then I heard of Dr. X
The man with the cure
Just watch the television
You'll see there's something goin' on"
-Queensryche/ "Revolution Calling"

((sigh)) only old f*rts like me are gonna get that one. But hey, welcom ProfX.








"mindcrime"


----------



## erosing (Jan 5, 2009)

And here I thought it was an X-Men refence.


----------



## Goph704 (Jan 5, 2009)

Honestly so Did I.? Question dear newbie, Do people oft mistake you for Patrick Stewart? Do you tool around in a high tech mode of Wheel chair? Are you in possession of one of the most powerful mutant minds on the planet, or perhaps most appropriate for this particular site, "Do you know Forge?????" regardless of the answers to these and other questions welcome and I hope you enjoy your time here. 
-Goph


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 6, 2009)

If X is a mutant then I say:
"I'm the Juggernaut. Get out mah head, Charrrles!"

If he's running Operation:Mindcrime then I say:
"Revolution!"

Jeezus I wish I had a cooler screen-name.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 6, 2009)

What Rigger? said:


> I wish I had a cooler screen-name.



You are already CB's big bad hard rockin' rigger. A cooler screen-name would make you too cool to hang out here at all.


----------

